# age of mythology error



## nickski (Apr 29, 2009)

new with linux, what does this mean, cannot create log file, please make sure that you have full rights to the directory that you installed age of mythology into, and that you have available disk space. error sharing violation


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

It would seam as though you are trying to install a windows game on linux. I am guessing that you used wine, which is fine. If I am wrong please correct me. 

The message that you got means that something can't create a log file, and as such it want you to check and make sure that you have the right privileges to do whatever it is that you want to do. Can you tell me what it is that caused this error to pop up?

Cheers!


----------



## nickski (Apr 29, 2009)

yes i am trying to install with wine, it gives me that error when i try to load the game. it has already been installed, just get that error then all you can do is close the window and the game ends


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Can you tell me what distro you are using for linux? You might want to also have a look at this.

Cheers!


----------



## nickski (Apr 29, 2009)

ubuntu 9.1.0 ? not sure on the version, just updated it a couple of days ago


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

If you look at the link from my last post it might help you out. If that doesn't then google should help you out too.


----------



## Rome5 (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have the game myself, but the link wmorri gave suggest the log file is _RTS3banglog.txt_ possibly in your ~/ (home) directory. 

Run the following:

```
[color=red]slocate RTS3banglog.txt[/color]
```
Once you have the /path/to/RTS3banglog.txt , run the following and post the output here:

```
[color=red]ls -l /path/to/RTS3banglog.txt[/color]  <-- that's lowercase Ls -L
```
# _edit_
Ignore this comment on the WineHQ page:

```
I resolved the problem with:
cd ~/.wine/...Age of Mytholgy
chmod -R *
```


----------

